# Internet/DHCP client issues.



## Veridian (Feb 26, 2011)

After upgrading to windows 8 i seem to have an issue when windows either boots without internet connection (yellow sign is present) or looses connection randomly. 

When this happens i am unable to access my router as well. Its as if windows can't communicate with my network card (i have nVIDIA nForce 780i SLI (MCP55PXE) - Gigabit LAN Controller). 

It seems that restarting DHCP service fixes this issue. Any idea why this is happening and how can i fix the issue permanently? 

Updating network drivers won't work since nvidia hasn't released any new drivers since 2009. Also windows installs some 2012 drivers anyway.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you have any luck resolving your issue yet?

If not:

Have a look in the computer's Event Viewer Logs (type in "Event Viewer" in the Win8 Search box). See if any errors are there related to the DHCP service. It is set to start automatically by default, and to restart automatically if it fails. But it also has a fair number of other system components on which is it dependent - 
-Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock
-NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver
-Network Store Interface Service
-NSI Proxy Service Driver
-Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
-DCOM Process Launcher
-RPC Endpoint Mapper
If you see any error messages related to either the DHCP service itself, or to these components on which it depends, make a note of the error - you can also click on the blue-highlighted link "Event Log Online Help" to see if any information is available from Microsoft for the error (clicking the link should open up your default browser, and check on the Microsoft webpages for error information). 

You should have the DHCP Service and the DNS Client Service set to Automatic in the "Services" applet in Control Panel (type "Services" into the Search box).
_______________

It's pretty rare for a wired connection to have any trouble. I imagine you've already done the obvious hardware checks -- the cables, activity lights on routers/gateway/modem -- and the setup screens of these devices are OK, power cycled the router/gateway/modem, shutdown & power cycle PCs on the network ... 

I also imagine that you let the Windows Network Troubleshooter run & try to fix the problem (that's the one you can start from a right-click of your network icon in the desktop system tray).

Let us know if you are still having trouble connecting.
. . . Gary


----------



## Veridian (Feb 26, 2011)

Im not completely sure yet but it could've been avast! internet security issue. I've uninstalled it for the moment and waiting for the issue to return. So far it has been ok.

I've had a lot of issues lately since the upgrade.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know.

I use the free version of Avast (not the retail Internet Security Suite), and the free version works fine with Windows 8 so far (three months now ... and of course for a firewall I have to rely on the Windows 8 built-in firewall). The Suite includes its own firewall and some privacy features that the free version lacks. Since you paid for the Suite, you could check to see if an updated version over at Avast is ready for Windows 8 yet, that might resolve the problem, while preserving your Avast license term.

Thanks again,
. . . Gary


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been having a Google around and it seems that if you disable the Network Shield in Avast Pro, then that should do it for Win 8.


----------



## Veridian (Feb 26, 2011)

OldGrayGary said:


> Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> I use the free version of Avast (not the retail Internet Security Suite), and the free version works fine with Windows 8 so far (three months now ... and of course for a firewall I have to rely on the Windows 8 built-in firewall). The Suite includes its own firewall and some privacy features that the free version lacks. Since you paid for the Suite, you could check to see if an updated version over at Avast is ready for Windows 8 yet, that might resolve the problem, while preserving your Avast license term.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately - avast hasn't been updated yet. There's a beta version though but me and betas do not go along very well.

For the moment - that issue seems to be fixed. I've installed 90 day trial version of Bitdefender which already has support for windows 8 and connection seems to be fine. 

I've spent a whole week, about 60 hours, updating and tuning windows 8. Now i know why microsoft "accidentally" gave away those free keys for windows 8/windows player and offered an upgrade for 40 bucks - its not worth it :angry:

Thx for support by the way. I feel like im spamming threads now just to find a solution several hours later myself. I swear i use yahoo and site search before asking though.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad to hear you found a solution.

Sad to hear that some versions of Avast Pro might be causing issues because of the Network Shield feature. I hope they get the feedback and quickly fix it! 

I have Avast Free Antivirus (which is just the antivirus, without the firewall), and its Network Shield works very nicely in Windows 8 Pro (64-bit version).

My brother uses BitDefender to protect the computers at his workplace. It's been a good product for him. Hope it performs as well for you.

Thanks for letting us know.
. . . Gary


----------

